# Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?



## donak (13. Mai 2014)

Hi

kennt einer von euch den https://www.fischkescher.de/shop/ca...hlQ08KS9Sr5G74RgrsVzaGDftJlQbmAjRaZcHyUPuqev0? Habe da ein gutes Angebot gesehen und hätte da natürlich gerne bestellt, mich machte aber stutzig, dass zwar zzgl. Versandkosten bei den Artikeln steht, packt man die allerdings in den Warenkorb, ist der Vesand immer bei null Euro.

Also habe die da angerufen, um zu fragen ob der Versand dort generell kostenfrei sei, aber es klingelte nicht wirklich, und dann kamm ein "Tuten", wie früher "kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer" und dann kam ne Ansage, dass die Nummer vorübergehend nicht erreichbar ist, und man später nochmal anrufen soll.

Habe natürlich mehrmals veruscht, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Eventuell könnt ihr mir ja was zu dem Laden sagen.

Gruß


----------



## donak (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Keiner? Habe da heute morgen mal ne Email hingeschickt, aber bis jetzt kam keine Antwort, denke der Laden existiert nicht (mehr)...


----------



## Toppel (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

VSK werden bei mir ganz normal angezeigt. Vielleicht MBW nicht erreicht?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Bei mir auch alles normal .....


----------



## MAXIMA (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Will das Thema mal wieder aufgreifen. ....habe am 27.12.14 etwas bestellt und per Vorkasse bezahlt. 
Bis heute noch keine Ware erhalten, auf Mails keine Antwort und das Telefon scheint immer noch kapputt.....
Hat einer von Infos über den Laden, bzw. eventuell auch schlechte Erfahrungen ???

danke und Gruß,  Maxima |wavey:


----------



## geomujo (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Ja der aus Eilenburg

Ja die Telefonnummer ist nicht korrekt, ich  hatte mit Ihm schonmal telefoniert und er scheint es wohl nicht so recht  in den Griff zu bekommen das mit der Telefonnummer.

Das Laden ist aber seriös! Ich hab da mehrmals bestellt. U.A. Schnüre, Rollen, Stühle. Er ist spezialisiert auf Daiwa und kann da fast alles liefern.
Es gibt wohl aktuell Lieferprobleme mit Daiwa-Rollen ich hab auch meine auch mehrere Wochen warten müssen (war ein neues 2015er Modell)

Ein Anruf brachte Klarheit über den Status. Kontakt war sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Somit schickte er eine Teillieferung los und später den Rest. Hat dann auch alles geklappt letztendlich.

Wie es aussieht ist er ein selbstständiger Händler der alleine agiert. Insofern wäre etwas Geduld gerade um den Jahreswechsel durchaus geboten - der will sicher auch mal paar Tage Ruhe haben. Also nicht gleich die Keule schwingen.


Hier nochmal die Kontaktinfos

Fischkescher --  Wurzener Platz 4
  04838 Eilenburg

  Telefon: 03423729227 - 01743031872
  Fax: 03423729227
shop@fischkescher.de
Herr Robby Bilz


----------



## wim1955 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Moin Moin ich habe beim Fischkecher eine Daiwa Sealine Ishida   Bestellt, alles Top gelaufen Ware am 06.01.15 erhalten.#h  Mit Rechnung so wie es sein soll.


----------



## iloveperch (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Ja klar kenn ich Robby  ich kaufe immer bei dem vor Ort ein. ist wirklich ein sehr guter Mann der wirklich was vom Angeln versteht  er hat auch immer eine sehr gute Köderwahl vor allem für den Mühlgraben hier in Eilenburg ... Hab schon öfter was bei ihm direkt bestellt (im Laden) und es kam manchmal schon am nächsten Tag von daher kann ich ihn nur empfehlen


----------



## Yak_Jonas (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Moin, ich habe bei diesem Shop vor 2 Wochen eine Daiwa Caldia bestellt und auf Nachfrage ob sich meine Bestellung in Beabeitung befindet keine Rückmeldung bekommen. Telefonisch ist auch niemand zu erreichen. Wirkt für mich sehr unseriös und ich kann von einer Bestellung nur abraten.


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Moin Moin
Hab gerade mal nach Bewertungen gegoogelt und bin dabei auf diesen Trööt gestoßen. Also, ich habe gestern dort 300 m Daiwa J-Braid bestellt und war nun unsicher, wegen der teils schlechten Bewertungen. Deswegen gerade eben gleich mal da angerufen. Die Festnetznummer funktioniert tatsächlich nicht, aber übers Handy ging sofort jemand ran. Sehr netter Kontakt und meine Schnur wird wohl gerade verpackt und könnte theoretisch morgen schon bei mir sein. Bis jetzt also alles in Ordnung. Ich werde berichten, wie es gelaufen ist #h


----------



## bbfishing (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Moin
ich habe dort schon ein paar mal Schnur bestellt und es ging ratz fatz mit dem Versand. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kennt jemand Angelshop Fischkescher?*

Meine Schnur ist soeben eingetroffen. Die Lieferung erfolgte also extrem schnell. Ich werde dort definitiv wieder bestellen.


----------

